# Under Cabinet Lighting



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

What are you guys using for under cabinet lighting?

I have a lady that is planning a kitchen remodel and would like me to come up with some ideas for the cabinet lighting.

She definitely doesn't want puck lights, but she might be interested in LED strip lights.
I'm sure she's open to anything that's not puck lights though.

Also, her budget isn't much according to her.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I use xenon undercabinet lights. They come in lengths from 7 or 8" to 17", 26" and 33" or something close to those numbers


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I use xenon undercabinet lights. They come in lengths from 7 or 8" to 17", 26" and 33" or something close to those numbers



Got a link or brand/model?


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I use CSL xenon ucabs may be Troy Lighting ....8", 16", 24", 32" and I belive a 40"

Xenon Counter Attack

white, bronze (looks brown) or stainless 

http://www.csllighting.com/contents/listCategoriesAndProducts.asp?idCategory=78


NSL lighiting as well

Looking for a supplier around here 
Theyre close to releasing a direct wire LED that is dimmable

http://www.nslusa.com/xenontask.html


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

drspec said:


> I use CSL xenon ucabs may be Troy Lighting ....8", 16", 24", 32" and I belive a 40"
> 
> Xenon Counter Attack
> 
> ...


Do you add a switch for these or just use the one on the lights?
Also, do you hardwire them or just put receptacles under or in the cabinets?


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Ambiance!


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Little-Lectric said:


> Do you add a switch for these or just use the one on the lights?
> Also, do you hardwire them or just put receptacles under or in the cabinets?


I always put a wall switch in. Hardwire.
These can also be dimmed with a standard dimmer switch. 
Normally what I do is run single runs to the ucab locations and set a j box either behind the fridge or in the crawl.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Little-Lectric said:


> What are you guys using for under cabinet lighting?
> 
> I have a lady that is planning a kitchen remodel and would like me to come up with some ideas for the cabinet lighting.
> 
> ...


LED tape. Everything else is crap.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I've used a gazillion of these.. 

http://www.nslusa.com/xenontask.html


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> I've used a gazillion of these..
> 
> http://www.nslusa.com/xenontask.html


After installing a bunch of this style I'd never go back to puck lights. I just have the cabinet installer drill a hole in the bottom lip of the cabinet and poke the wire through.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> I've used a gazillion of these..
> 
> http://www.nslusa.com/xenontask.html


Strange web site! No place to order or info on dealers.


----------

